

Ask YC: What's your startup going to change? - robmnl

What's your startup going to change that breaks up business as usual?
======
anemach
Many businesses still keep a tremendous amount of important information in
spreadsheets. Yet spreadsheets haven't really evolved since their inception.
We're changing that, and by doing so, we hope to free companies up from just
being reactive and trying to keep pace with day-to-day activities, and allow
them instead to push towards new models and new ways of doing business.

